
An Open Letter to the Uber Board and Investors (Mitch and Freada Kapor) - smacktoward
https://medium.com/@mitch_freada/an-open-letter-to-the-uber-board-and-investors-2dc0c48c3a7#.3ptym53ed
======
CarolineW
There are now at least six submissions of this.

The main discussion is here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13717321](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13717321)

There are a few comments elsewhere.

Here:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=An+Open+Letter+to+the+Uber+Boa...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=An+Open+Letter+to+the+Uber+Board+and+Investors&sort=byDate)

